# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA Anstieg nach RPE und Bestrahlung eines Rezidiv

## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte einmal eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen.

Mir wurde im Oktober 2011 die Prostata entfernt und genau ein Jahr später stieg der PSA Wert wieder an und es erfolgte eine Bestrahlung.
( genaueres siehe in meinem Profil )

Danach fiel der Wert wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Gestern bekam ich leider das Messergebnis vom 07.10.13

PSA wieder nachweisbar = 0,16 ng/ml

Mein Urologe wollte eine erneute Messung in 3 Monaten machen, doch ich möchte und bekomme eine neue Messung in 4 Wochen.

Falls sich dann der nachweisbare Wert bestätigt, was erwartet mich dann in Zukunft ???

Danke für eure sachlichen Antworten.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danach fiel der Wert wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze.
> Gestern bekam ich leider das Messergebnis vom 07.10.13
> PSA wieder nachweisbar = 0,16 ng/ml
> 
> Mein Urologe wollte eine erneute Messung in 3 Monaten machen, 
> doch ich möchte und bekomme eine neue Messung in 4 Wochen.


Du hast zweifelsohne recht, bei diesem raschen Anstieg
nicht 3 Monate zu warten bis zur der nächsten Messung.
Dein Arzt hat sich wohl nie mit der PSA-Dynamik befasst?
Schade ist, dass er nach der RPE Ende 2011 von der 
Hundertstel- auf die Zehntelmessung zurückgekehrt ist. 
So kann man jetzt den Anstieg vor der IMRT nicht 
vergleichen mit dem jetzt eingetretenen Anstieg. 
(Vorsicht: Der unterschiedlichen Messgrenzen halber 
sind deine VZ-Werte in Myprostate unbrauchbar)


Mit der jetzt vorliegenden Messung tappst Du im Dunkeln.
Spekulationen über Ursachen, Diagnosen oder gar Therapien
sind jetzt müssig.
Die Folgemessung wird Dir viel mehr sagen, als dieser zunächst
mal allein dastehende Wert, der von einer Verwechslung über
eine Fehlmessung bis hin zu einem doch eher raschen Anstieg
vieles bedeuten kann (VZ max. 140 Tage!).

Mein Rat: Abwarten bis zur Nachmessung. Soviel Zeit muss sein.
Und such Dir ein Labor, das auf Hundertstel misst. Das brauchst
Du zur Erfolgsbestimmung allfälliger weiterer Therapien.
Dem muss sich dein Arzt beugen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## spertel

Hallo Jürgen

Meine Einschätzung Deiner Situation :

Zwar liegt der aktuelle PSA-Wert noch unter der eigentlichen Grenze zum biochemischen Rezidiv von 0,2 ng/ml; ich würde jedoch davon ausgehen, dass sich dieser Anstieg weiter fortsetzen wiid.
Es bleibt abzuwarten, mit welcher Dynamik diese Progression erfolgen wird.

Vermutlich war Deine Erkrankung zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose und Primärtherapie bereits lokal und auch systemisch fortgeschritten. Lokal deshalb, weil nach der erfolgten Strahlentherapie der PSA-Wert wieder abgefallen ist, die Loge ist möglicherweise nun sauber; der erste Anstieg aber relativ zeitnah bereits nach einem Jahr nach der OP zu verzeichnen war, was in der Regel für eine Beteiligung der Lymphknoten spricht.

Auch das relativ hohe Tumorvolumen von 13,16, ml kann ein Indiz dafür sein, dass schon einige Tumorzellen ausgebüchst sind.

Wie wäre mein weiteres Vorgehen :

Ich würde abwarten bis der Wert bei etwa 1,2 - 1,4 ng/ml liegt und dann in einer erfahrenen Kiinik ein PET/CT anfertigen lassen, mit der therapeutischen Konsequenz einen befallenen LK, der sich dann hoffentlich im kleinen Becken befinden sollte, entfernen zu lassen.

Wichtig ist, dass vorher keinesfalls eine Hormontherapie erfolgen darf, da sonst die Bildgebung blind werden würde; eine Verwertbarkeit der Aufnahmen wäre unmöglich. Also Finger weg davon !

Ob eine Entfernung einer (oder auch weiterer LK-Metastasen) eine Heilung bringen kann ist ungewiss, Fakt ist jedoch, dass dies einen unbestimmten Zeitgewinn bis zum Einsatz einer später notwendigen Hormontherapie bringen würde. Dies wäre für mich der Hauptgrund meiner Handlungsweise.

Ich würde auch die Intervalle zu weiteren Kontrollmessunungen auf -2- Monate reduzieren, um nicht in die Gefahr zu geraten, den geeigneten Punkt zum Handeln zu verpassen. Hier aber nicht das Labor wechseln !

Wenn´s soweit ist wirst Du hier Hinweise erhalten, wo entsprechende Therapien von fachkompetenter Seite zu erhalten sind, Bis dahin bleibt Dir nichts weiter übrig als halbwegs die Ruhe zu behalten.....

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und such Dir ein Labor, das auf Hundertstel misst.





> Hier aber nicht das Labor wechseln !


Hier scheint ein Widerspruch vorzuliegen, der aber schon beim 
Schreiben meines Beitrages längst gelöst war:
Dein jetziges Labor misst den PSA neu in Hundetstel ng/ml, 
sonst wäre ja 0.16 ng/ml nicht möglich, sondern es wäre
wieder 0.2, wie die beiden Werte vor der IMRT.
'tschuldigung ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## wesoj55

Danke erst einmal für eure Rückantworten.

Das Labor meines Urologen kann lt. Aussage vom Urologen nicht unter 0,1 messen, aber wenn dieser Wert überschritten sei, dann wird das Ergebnis genauer.

Denke, das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe bzw. meinen Arzt richtig verstanden habe.

Ja, es bleibt mir eh im Moment nicht anders übrig, als die kommende Messung abzuwarten.

Werde das Ergebnis sofort hier einstellen in der Hoffnung, weiter fachliche Ratschläge zu bekommen.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

Verzeih bitte, lieber Jürgen, dass ich insistiere:



> Das Labor meines Urologen kann lt. Aussage vom Urologen nicht unter 0,1 messen, aber wenn dieser Wert überschritten sei, dann wird das Ergebnis genauer.


Ich glaube diese Auskunft nicht.
Der Zufall, dass vor der IMRT zweimal hintereinander nicht 0.2, 
sondern auf Hundertstel 0.2*0* gemessen worden sei, 
ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Ein Wechsel des Messverfahrens 
hat also höchstwahrscheinlich vor der letzen Messung mit 0.1*6* 
stattgefunden. Dass ein Messverfahren über 0.1*0* auf Hundertstel 
sensitiv sei, darunter aber nur auf Zehntel, ist sehr schlecht erfunden.
Die Werte von 0.0*2*, 1.1*4* und 0.3*5* von 2011 stammten wohl 
aus anderer Quelle, zeigen aber deutlich, was möglich ist, auch <0.10. 

Tipp: Ich lasse mir Kopien der Berichte zustellen.
Mach Dich schlau, direkt beim Labor!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## wesoj55

So, nun habe ich den Mist.

Gestern wurde erneut der PSA Wert gemessen und ich habe gerade das Ergebnis erfahren:

*Anstieg innerhalb eines Monats von 0,16 auf 0,19*

Mein Urologen ist der Meinung, einen weiteren Anstieg bis ca. 4 ng/ml abzuwarten und dann evtl. mit einer Hormontherapie anfangen. ( er nannte noch den Begriff LHRH, der mir aber noch nichts sagt )

Eine erneute PSA Messung würde er erst in 3 Monaten machen wollen.

Mein Testosteronwert soll im Normbereich liegen, leider habe ich in der Aufregung vergessen, mir den genauen Wert davon nennen zu lassen.


Ich bin jetzt ( hoffe ihr versteht das ) total überfordert und möchte gerne eure Meinungen erhalten, was ihr in meiner Situation machen würdet.


Danke für eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gestern wurde erneut der PSA Wert gemessen und ich habe gerade das Ergebnis erfahren:
> 
> *Anstieg innerhalb eines Monats von 0,16 auf 0,19*
> 
> Mein Urologen ist der Meinung, einen weiteren Anstieg bis ca. 4 ng/ml abzuwarten und dann evtl. mit einer Hormontherapie anfangen. ( er nannte noch den Begriff LHRH, der mir aber noch nichts sagt )
> 
> Eine erneute PSA Messung würde er erst in 3 Monaten machen wollen.
> 
> Mein Testosteronwert soll im Normbereich liegen,


Du hast jetzt zwei Messperioden hintereinander einen Anstieg mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von rund vier Monaten gehabt.
Wenn das so weitergeht, wirst Du die vorgeschlagenen PSA 4 ng/ml in etwa eineinhalb Jahren erreicht haben.
Dann eine Anti-Hormontherapie (AHT) zu beginnen ist durchaus sinnvoll, aber nicht, ohne zuvor mit bildgebenden Verfahren zu forschen, wo dieser Krebs sitze und ob man allenfalls mit einer lokalen Therapie was tun könne. Dazu sind 2 bis 4 ng/ml ideal. Siehe dazu auch Spertels Beitrag.
Die nächste Messung in drei Monaten ist Ok, wenn Du dich entscheidest, vorerst abzuwarten.

LHRH:
Es gibt zweierlei Möglichkeiten der AHT:
Die eine ist die Androgendeprivation, also die Unterdrückung der Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden. Die erfolgt mit Depotspritzen, z.B. Von Leuprorelin, Goselerin. Googel das mal oder lies nach hier im KISP oder den Patientenleitlinien, und da bekommst Du auch den Schlüssel zu LHRH.
Die andere ist die Therapie mit einem Antiandrogen, das die Aufnahme von Testosteron durch die Krebszellen blockiert.
da kommt vor allem Bicalutamid in frage, das täglich in Tablettenform geschluckt wird. Das bedingt aber Massnahmen gegen Gynäkomastie, also Brustwachstum, z. B. Eine Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen mit Elektronen.
 Man kann auch beides zusammen kombinieren, was auch die Nebenwirkungen kombiniert.

Du hast jetzt erst mal Zeit, dich einzulesen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

lies bitte auch gerne mein Thema .Da ist eine interessante Meinung von Professor Schostak drin, der leider diesem Forum nicht mehr beiwohnt. Ich stehe mittlerweile bei PSA 0,59.

Viele Grüße 

Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

Professor Martin Schostak wirft schon hin und wieder noch mal einen Blick ins Forum. 

Um Jürgen nun die Suche nach dem von Dir erwähnten Beitrag von Martin zu ersparen, habe ich mir, Dein Einverständnis voraussetzend, erlaubt, 2 an Dich gerichtete Antworten resp. Ratschläge nachfolgend einzustellen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6752#post66752

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6611#post66611

*"Ein Pessimist ist ein Optimist, der nachgedacht hat"*
(Anonym)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## wesoj55

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten.

Ich werde abwarten, bis mein PSA Wert so gegen 1,5 bis 1,8ng/ml angestiegen ist und dann versuchen, ein bildgebendes Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Wenn es nicht stört, werde ich in diesen Beitrag meine weitere Entwicklung euch mitteilen.

@Konrad
weiß meinst du damit:
_Die nächste Messung in drei Monaten ist Ok, wenn Du dich entscheidest, vorerst abzuwarten.

_Was soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach als Alternative zum abwarten machen ???


Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Konrad
> weiß meinst du damit:
> _Die nächste Messung in drei Monaten ist Ok, wenn Du dich entscheidest, vorerst abzuwarten.
> 
> _Was soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach als Alternative zum abwarten machen ?


Lieber Jürgen

Du könntest die Hormontherapie gleich aufnehmen wollen.
Es liegen Dir nun einige Argumente vor, den Entscheid so zu treffen,
wie Du es für richtig hältst.
Ob 1.5 ng/ml für die Bildgebung genug sei, kannst Du ja 
zwischenzeitlich noch recherchieren.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Werner,
> Professor Martin Schostak wirft schon hin und wieder noch mal einen Blick ins Forum.


Hallo Zusammen.
wenngleich es heutzutage ultrasensitive PSA-Methoden gibt, die drei Stellen unter das Komma gehen, möchte ich trotzdem darauf hinweisen, dass die Definition des  PSA-Nullbereich auf Studien zur adj. Radiotherapie nach OP basiert, die teilweise schon älter sind. Er liegt noch immer bei < 0,2 ng/ml. Dementsprechend ist das Rezidiv definiert mit mehrfach mehr als 0,2 ng/ml.
0,16 ng/ml  ist also offiziell Null. 

Bitte jetzt keine Hormone. Bei Z.n. OP und Radiotherapie sollte man ohne jede Therapie bis mindestens 2,0 ng/ml warten und dann eine PET-CT-Untersuchung machen.
Vorher ist die Untersuchung in den meisten Fällen negativ (weil man _noch_ nichts sieht).
Positive Lymphknoten entfernen wenige (z.B. wir in MD) laparoskopisch, manche bestrahlen.
Bei etwa der Hälfte meiner Patienten in dieser Situation habe ich damit (lap. OP)  bisher dauerhaft (d.h. 3 Jahre) die Hormone vermieden, 2 davon habe ich inzwischen 2 x operiert.
Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## wesoj55

Herzlichen Dank M.Schostak für ihre Meinung.

Ich werde nun wie folgt weiter verfahren:
Abwarten bis ein Wert von 2ml/ng erreicht ist und dann im Rahmen einer PET-CT Untersuchung meinen Feind, wenn möglich, aufzuspüren.
Und was danach kommt, naja warten wir mal die Ergebnisse ab.

Weiß jemand,ob die Kosten solcher PET-CT Untersuchung von der GKV übernommen werden ??

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich glaube, das die Wartezeit bis zum erreichen des PSA Wertes sicher nicht so einfach wird.

Wer nicht in der gleichen Situation ist, sieht es bestimmt als leichter an.


Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Hartmut S

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokale...art939,1440270

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Hartmut,

danke für deinen Link.

Aber evtl. fand ja bis heute oder findet noch ein Umdenken von seitens der GKV statt.
Der beschriebene Artikel ist ja aus 2011 und ich bleibe erstmals in der Hoffnung, das dann, wenn solche eine Untersuchung bei mir ansteht, aus die Kassen zur Kostenübernahme bereit sind.

Bis dahin
Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

*Herzlich Willkommen Herr Professor Martin Schostak*!

Lieber Martin,

nicht nur ich freue mich, dass Sie uns erneut behilflich sein wollen, um besonders bei komplizierten Entscheidungsphasen den möglicherweise richtigen Weg vorzugeben. 




> Weiß jemand,ob die Kosten solcher PET-CT Untersuchung von der GKV übernommen werden ??


Hallo Jürgen,

nachfolgend mehrere Hinweise, aus denen allerdings bislang immer noch klar hervorgeht, dass die GKV nur beim Lungenkrebs eine PET/CT bezahlen wollen:

http://www.petct-zentrum-hamburg.de/...ationen_05.php

http://www.healthcare.siemens.de/sie...2-00669175.pdf

http://www.haufe.de/sozialwesen/leis...42_195328.html

http://www.pet-ct.org/ger/6600_Kosten.html

http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...PET_CT%29.html

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...vormarsch.html

http://www.mamazone.de/fileadmin/dow...erlin_2010.pdf

Es gibt aber ja schon Ausnahmen. Ich würde mit der GKV wegen der Kostenübernahme Kontakt aufnehmen! Ein gewiefter Urologe könnte auch eine Möglichkeit in der Hinterhand haben, um Dir auf Umwegen die Übernahme der Kosten zu ersparen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg nicht nur bei dieser Disziplin sondern auch bei der später noch notwendigen Therapie.

*"Wie einfach, auf etwas zu hoffen! Wie einfach, etwas zu fürchten! Aber was tun, wenn man fürchtet, was man erhofft"*
(Vicco von Bülow)

Gruß Harald

----------


## wesoj55

Harald,

herzlichen Dank für die Verlinkung und Deine Wünsche..

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Urologe

> Herzlichen Dank M.Schostak für ihre Meinung.
> 
> Ich werde nun wie folgt weiter verfahren:
> Abwarten bis ein Wert von 2ml/ng erreicht ist und dann im Rahmen einer PET-CT Untersuchung meinen Feind, wenn möglich, aufzuspüren.
> Und was danach kommt, naja warten wir mal die Ergebnisse ab.
> 
> Weiß jemand,ob die Kosten solcher PET-CT Untersuchung von der GKV übernommen werden ??


also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zu etwa 70 % die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen zu einer Kostenübernahme bereit sind,
wenn man schlüssig darlegen kann, dass aus dieser PET eine Therapieindikation erwächst – nämlich die nachträgliche Lymphadenektomie,
wie zum Beispiel Kollege Schostak sie durchführt. Und seine Daten entsprechen dem, was auch andere entsprechende Zentren veröffentlichen,
nämlich etwa die Hälfte der Patienten profitiert langfristig von einem solchen Eingriff, die andere Hälfte leider oft nur kurzfristig oder gar nicht.

macht man die PET allerdings nur aus "Neugier" sind die Chancen schlecht für eine Kostenübernahme.

Aber dennoch ist das ein vergleichsweise kleines Risiko dafür, mehrere Jahre Hormontherapie frei zu bleiben – finde ich zumindestens.

----------


## wesoj55

Leider war die erneute PSA Messung wieder steigend.

PSA am 06.01.2014  = 0,22

Kann mir jemand sagen, wenn der Anstieg sich so weiter verhält, wie lange es dauert, bis ich einen PSA Wert von ca. 2.0 erreicht habe.

Evtl. stellt mir jemand nochmals den Link zur Selbstberechnung der Verdoppelungszeiten oder wie es auch immer ganz genau heißt, zur Verfügung.

Danke und Liebe Grüße an alle Forumsmitglieder.
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen, 

ich denke, bei 2,0 bist Du noch lange nicht. Ich würde in Deiner Stelle auch nicht jeden Monat, oder alle 2 Monate zum PSA-messen gehen. Alle 3 Monate reicht sicherlich. Denn Ergebnis abholen ist immer eine kribbelige Angelegenheit. Das muss man nicht so oft haben. Ich bin nach Oktober 13 wieder in diesem Monat dran. Das reicht mir in jeglicher Beziehung.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## spertel

Ich würde mich voll den Empfehlungen von Werner anschließen. Ich habe mich, als mein PSA-Wert die 0,1 ng/ml überschritten hatte (...um dann -4- Monate später wieder auf 0,08 ng/ml abzufallen) in diversen Profilen umgesehen, um genau Deiner Fragestellung nachzugehen.

Es kann nun, vorausgesetzt der Anstieg setzt sich auch weiter fort, durchaus 3-4 Jahre vergehen, ehe ein verwertbares PET/CT angefertigt werden kann.
Eine Tabelle zur Berechnung der Verdopplungszeit halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da sich Krebs bekanntermaßen nicht an Vorausberechnungen hält.

Bessere Hinweise zur weiteren Vorgehensweise, die Dir Prof. Schostack und der Herr Urologe mitgeteilt haben, kann man eigentlich nicht bekommen.

Genau so würde ich es machen, alle -3- Monate messen genügt !

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

> Evtl. stellt mir jemand nochmals den Link zur Selbstberechnung der Verdoppelungszeiten oder wie es auch immer ganz genau heißt, zur Verfügung.


Voilà:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...psavzcalc.html
 
Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> wie lange es dauert, bis ich einen PSA Wert von ca. 2.0 erreicht habe.


Lieber Jürgen
Der einfachste PSA-Rechner ist :
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Damit berechnet sich Deine PSA-VZ 
-  seit dem 09.01.2013 - 0.05ng/ml
-  bis  zum 06.01.2014  - 0,22ng/ml
zu 170 Tagen oder 5.6 Monaten,
also etwa einem halben Jahr.

Nun kannst Du die künftigen Verdoppelungsschritte rechnen:

0.22  -  0.44  -  0.88  -  1.76 

also drei Verdoppelungszeiten à 1/2 Jahr, macht 18 Monate. 
Die 2ng/ml wirst Du wohl innert 2 Jahren gerissen haben. 
Über die letzte Messperiode hat sich der Anstieg verlangsamt.
Falls dies ein Trend wäre, würde sich das in den nächsten
Messungen bestätigen.
Ich trete für eine Überwachung des PSA alle halbe VZ ein,
also wie schon mehrfach geraten wurde, etwa alle 3 Monate.
Abweichungen von obigem 'Fahrplan' wirst Du damit früh
genug erkennen. Du musst das PET ja nicht schon jetzt buchen.

Viel übersichtlicher als mit der Berechnung einzelner VZ wird es, 
wenn Du deine PSA- und weitere Daten einträgst in ein Profil bei 
http://de.myprostate.eu
Dort werden die Verdoppelungszeiten automatisch berechnet
und grafisch dargestellt, wie im Beispiel [1]
In der oberen Grafik wird das exponentielle Wachstum mit
seinen gleichbleibenden Verdoppelungszeiten als Gerade
dargestellt, was die Interpretation sehr einfach macht:
Je steiler, desto kürzer die VZ, je flacher, desto länger.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## M Schostak

> So, nun habe ich den Mist.
> Gestern wurde erneut der PSA Wert gemessen und ich habe gerade das Ergebnis erfahren:
> *Anstieg innerhalb eines Monats von 0,16 auf 0,19*


Der Nullbereich nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie (egal, ob zwischenzeitlich bestrahlt wurde) ist folgendermaßen definiert: PSA < 0,2 ng/ml.
Erst mehrere Werte > 0,2 ng/ml entsprechen einem biochemischen Rezidiv.
Beide Werte sind formal Null.
Falls das PSA weiter steigt, sollte bis 2 ng/ml definitiv nichts gemacht werden. danach kann sich eine PET/CT lohnen. Zeigt sich ein positiver Lymphknoten, kann man diesen laparoskopisch entfernen oder bei Unzugänglichkeit bestrahlen.
Zu Hormonen in dieser Situation habe ich mich schon mehrfach ausführlich geäußert: Das bringt nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Retusche des PSA-Wertes; die Prognose (also das Schicksal) wird jedoch NICHT beeinflußt. Es handelt sich also lediglich um eine vordergründig beruhigende, aber eigentlich wirkungslose Therapie. Nebenwirkungen sind hingegen nahezu sicher.Ich habe ein kleines Büchlein für Betroffene mit Rezidiv bei Pca geschrieben und dem BPS zur Verfügung gestellt. Leider liegt das hier noch immer nicht zum Download vor.
Anbei der Link zur Broschüre auf unserer Homepage:

https://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de/unimagdeburg_mm/Downloads/Kliniken/Urologie/HIFU/Patientenbroschuere_Rezidive_bei_Prostatakrebs.pdf

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## wesoj55

Herzlichen Dank für eure Rückantworten und Tipps.

Werde abwarten, bis der PSA Wert so um die 2.0 ng/ml erreicht hat und dann weitersehen.
Erlaube mir aber, die weitere Entwicklung hier einzustellen.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Der Nullbereich nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie (egal, ob zwischenzeitlich bestrahlt wurde) ist folgendermaßen definiert: PSA < 0,2 ng/ml.
> Erst mehrere Werte > 0,2 ng/ml entsprechen einem biochemischen Rezidiv.


Das stimmt nicht ganz so.

Definitionsgemäss liegt ein Rezidiv vor, wenn der PSA >0.2 ng/ml postoperativ ist und dieser Wert mit mindestens einer Kontrollmessung bestätigt wird (um Laborfehler auszuschliessen). Weitere Anstiege sind nicht nötig. Das sagt zumindest die EAU-Guideline, die Ihnen sicherlich auch bekannt ist.
Allerdings kann man auch von einem Rezidiv ausgehen, wenn mehrere Werte <0.2 ng/ml dokumentiert sind, die eine klare Tendenz nach oben zeigen. Ein Patient, der in 3-Monatsintervalle folgende Werte aufweist: 0.08-0.10-0.13-0.16 ng/ml hat mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ein Rezidiv. Ob man jetzt auf die 0.2 ng/ml warten soll und dann mit der nächsten Kontrollmessung erst das Rezidiv deklariert oder schon bei 0.16 ng/ml Massnahmen ergreift ist Ansichtssache. 

Ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn man lange nach Erreichen von 0.2 ng/ml mit dem Deklarieren eines "Rezidivs" hat, weil man gut weiss, dass eine Salvage-Radiotherapie die besten Aussichten auf Erfolg bei tiefen PSA-erten hat. Wenn man erst bei PSA-Werten über 0.5ng/ml bestrahlt, sind die Erfolgsaussichten deutlich eingeschränkt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Jürgen,

wie man sieht, gehen die Meinungen der Experten etwas auseinander. 
Das sollte dich nun aber nicht beunruhigen.
Ich bin momentan in einer ähnlichen Situation. Allerdings ging mein PSA nach der RPE nicht auf 0,0. .

Zurzeit versuche ich meinen Urologen zu überzeugen, dass es weitere Therapien gibt, als die AHT, die mein Arzt einsetzen wollte.
Ich erlaube mir einmal deinen Tread zu benutzen, um mich bei den Nutzern "fs" und "m. schostak" für Ihre Auffassungen / Einschätzungen zu bedanken.
Das kleine Büchlein vom Professor ist sehr hilfreich!
Das wird vielleicht meinen Urologen überzeugen, dass es noch weitere Möglichkeiten einer Therapie gibt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Hartmut,

bei meinem Urologen sieht es ähnlich aus.
Auch er meint, eine AHT wäre wohl das, was irgendwann anstehen müßte.
Habe ihn am Montag wegen eines PET/CT angesprochen,
doch er sieht es nicht als sinnvoll an.
Wir sind aber so verblieben, das wir den Wert bis ca. 2.0 abwarten und dann gemeinsam nach Wege suchen.
Werde mir dann auch noch einige Fachmeinungen einholen und entscheiden.

Gruß
Jürgen                                         und nochmals Danke an alle, die mir geantwortet haben.

----------


## wesoj55

Mist !!!

meine PSA Messung von gestern ergab leider einen Wert von 0,40.

Jetzt habe ich endgültig Gewissheit, das etwas in mir schlummert.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung genau, wie es Dir nun geht. Es hilft aber nix: Du musst cool bleiben. Ich denke, Du wirst auch später ein Kandidat für die (PSMA!)-PET-CT sein.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Jürgen,

aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung würde ich die allzu spitzfindigen Grenzwerte (z.B. ><0,2) nicht überbewerten. 

Bei einem PSA Wert um die 0,4 kann man sehr wohl über eine PSMA PET/CT eine Lymphknotenmetastase (oder auch ein Rezidiv in der Nähe der Prostata) erkennen. Du verlierst wertvolle Zeit, wenn Du bis zu einem PSA Wert von 2,0 wartest. Ein CHOLIN PET/CT (meine zweimalige Erfahrung) wird Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Du gewinnst Zeit, wenn Du frühzeitig die Bestrahlung beginnst.

Gruß Werner

----------


## wesoj55

Guten Morgen zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten und netten Worte.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## ErichF

Nach RPE und Rezidivbestrahlung steht am Mo. als Nachsorgetermin wieder eine Messung des PSA an.
Nun steht am Sonntag eine Fahrradtour auf dem Plan.
Kann diese körperliche Anstrengung auch eine PSA-Erhöhung aus dem Nichtnachweisbereich heraus bewirken ? Ich habe diesbezüglich nirgendwo im www eine Aussage gefunden. Ich weiß zwar , dass Fahrradfahren und GV unmittelbar vor einer PSA-Bestimmung zur Erhöhung des PSA-Wertes führen können. Aber wie ist es denn , _wenn man keine Prostata mehr hat ?_
Vielleicht ist eine Antwort darauf auch für andere Betroffene interessant.
Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich die Teilnahme an der Fahrradtour absagen sollte.
Beste Grüße ins Forum
euer ErichF

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Erich,

die Frage solltest Du Dir eigentlich selbst beantworten können. Bei *vorhandener* Prostata geschieht das Erhöhen des PSA-Spiegels beim Radfahren durch den mechanischen Druck des Fahrradsattels auf die Prostata und damit deren PSA-produzierende Zellen. Wo *keine* Prostata, kann auch nichts auf sie drücken und gibt es keine PSA-produzierenden Zellen. Wo sollte das PSA also herkommen? Dasselbe gilt für jegliche körperliche Anstrengung.

Ralf

----------


## ErichF

Danke Ralf
für die prompte Antwort. Stimmt , wäre auch für mich als ehemalig im technischen Ingenieurwesen Beschäftigter logisch ....aber die Medizin kennt ja viele Ausnahmen von der Logik.....
Also kann man als Prostataektomierter Radfahren , körperliche Anstrengungen und auch GV  haben ohne dass sich das in irgendeiner Weise auf den PSA-Wert auswirkt. Kann ich also am So. die Fahrradtour mitmachen und am Mo. zur PSA-Nachkontrolle ohne Bedenken gehen.
Das ist sicher auch für andere Betroffene eine Aussage. Oder war mein Gedankengang so abwegig , dass diese Frage noch nie gestellt wurde ?
Ich hatte im Hinterkopf das Gleichnis  "vom Pferd vor der Apotheke" ......;-)
Beste Grüße
ErichF

----------


## Hvielemi

> Also kann man als Prostataektomierter Radfahren , körperliche Anstrengungen und auch GV  haben


Wohl dir, lieber Erich, dass Du all das kannst! 
Ich wünsch Dir, dass das noch lange so bleibe und einen dauerhaft tiefen PSA.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## ErichF

Hallo Hvielemi ,
ja - ich bin auch dankbar , dass noch einige Dinge gehen , wenngleich alles in bescheidenem Umfang und mitunter stark ausgbremst durch die Strahlenproktitis die ich mir im Ergebnis der Rezidivbestrahlung eingehandelt habe. Ich hoffe auch , dass nun wenigstens der PSA-Wert unten geblieben ist. 
Gute Wünsche auch für dich und in das Forum

ErichF

----------


## Frank55

Hallo Erich,
so abwegig find ich deine Überlegung nicht. Die Medizin scheint mir nicht so logisch. Nach der Logik hätte mein PSA nach der OP vor zwei Jahren unter der Nachweisgrenze sein sollen war aber bei 0,4. Zusammen mit einem Infekt verdreifachte er sich auf 1,3 und ging nach Abklingen der Infektion auf 0,9 zurück und schwankt seitdem um die 1, wobei der letzte wieder um 0,2 niedriger war als der vorletzte. Für mich ist es logisch, dass der Infekt mit der PSA Dynamik zusammenhing aber nicht für die medizinischen Experten, die das in Abrede stellten. Auch meine Beobachtung, dass eine etwas höhere Messung bei vorherigem GV festzustellen war ist halt nur eine Beobachtung, die keinen kausalen Zusammenhang herstellen muss aber kann. Ob jetzt bei einem so geringen PSA wie bei dir ein Effekt durchs Radfahren erzeugt wird bezweifele ich auch. Aber falls er etwas höher sein sollte wäre eine Folgemessung ohne vorheriges Radfahren doch interessant. Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich dir ein sorgenfreies Ergebnis.

Grüße Frank

----------


## ErichF

*Nachtrag zu # 34 in diesem Thread*

Hallo ins Forum ,
also ich hatte heute die Auswertung des Labors beim Uro. Der PSA ist mit < 0,01 im Nichtnachweisbereich verblieben. Große Freude ! Also hat die Fahrradtour , die ich einen Tag vor der Blutentnahme gemacht habe , keinen Einfluß gehabt.
Gleiches hat mir der Urologe auch bezüglich sexueller Aktivitäten bestätigt. 
Also wer keine Prostata mehr hat kann vor der Blutabnahme durchaus alles das tun was ihm Spass macht. 
Damit sind auch die Ausführungen von RalfDm # 35 richtig.

Beste Grüße an Alle

----------


## wesoj55

Möchte euch nur einmal kurz meinen neusten PSA Wert mitteilen, da ich total happy damit bin.

Messung vom 07.07.2014 = 0,43

Einen Anstieg innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,40 auf 0,43

Damit kann ich sehr gut umgehen.

Einen schönen Tag Euch allen.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Jürgen,

prima, dass der Anstieg so relativ langsam ist, das lässt Zeit, bis Du über weitere Therapien nachdenken musst.

 Wir haben ja eine ähnliche "Vorgeschichte", bzw. Verlauf. Ich bekomme den aktuellen Wert morgen...

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Uwe,

danke für deine Antwort.

Drücke dir beide Daumen, das auch du ein erfreuliches Ergebnis erhälst.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Jürgen!

In unserer Situation freut man sich schon über kleinen Sachen. Wenn`s so weitergeht, hast Du noch einige Zeit, bis irgendwelche Entscheidungen anstehen. 

Viele Grüße 

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

danke für deine Glückwünsche.

Genau so sehe ich es im Augenblick auch.

Aber wer weiß, was die nächste Messung bringt.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade das Ergebnis der Messung vom 07.10.14 erhalten und bin doch etwas geschockt.

Nun stehe ich beim PSA Wert von 0,77.

Lt. meinem Urologen soll ich die nächste Messung wieder in 3 Monaten machen und dann, abhängig vom Wert, ein PET CT anstreben.


Liebe Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Jürgen

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Jürgen,

diesen Schock kann ich dir nachfühlen. Wir sind in einer erstaunlich ähnlichen Sotuation:
auch ich habe Wiederanstieg des PSA nach RPE und RT. Ich habe mir mal deine Werte angesehen:
es ergibt sich eine mittlere Verdopplungszeit von ca. 5,4 Monaten; bei mir sind es 5,3 Monate, ich folge dir mit
etwas Verzögerung nach, denn ich bin "erst" bei 0,3 angelangt.

Beide stehen wir jetzt vor der Frage: Was tun? Bis zu welchem Wert warten, um mit
einer Bildgebung vielleicht noch eine weitere Handlungsoption zu bekommen.
Auch ich habe da den Wert von 1,5 bis 2 bisher gelesen, unser Mitstreiter
buschreiter (Achim) hat allerdings die Mitteilung bekommen,
dass möglicherweise schon ab 0,2 etwas zu sehen ist, wenn nur ein Herd vorliegt.
Am Mittwoch hat er ein PSMA PET/CT in Aachen, er wird uns sicherlich berichten,
was zu "sehen" war und vielleicht können wir dann auch eine andere
Entscheidung treffen.

Schauen wir, wie es weitergeht!
Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

so einen gravierende Anstieg hatte ich auch einmal. Dann ist man schon ordentlich von den Socken und rechnet bei der nächsten Messung mit einer Verdopplung. Das war dann aber bei mir nicht so. Da bestätigte sich der Wert von vor 3 Monaten. Lass Dich nicht hängen und bleibe bei Deiner Strategie. Nächste Woche wird bei mir gemessen. Die erste leichte Nervosität verspüre ich beim Blick auf den Kalender...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade das Ergebnis der Messung vom 07.10.14 erhalten und bin doch etwas geschockt.
> 
> Nun stehe ich beim PSA Wert von 0,77.


Lieber Jürgen

Dein Verlauf ist etwas wackelig.
Miss in einem Monat noch einmal und berechne die Verdoppelungszeiten.
Dann wird sich das schon glätten und Du kannst dich etwas erholen
vom Schock.
Danach immer schön mit der halben letzten VZ weitermessen.

Hvielemi

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure netten Worte.

Habe mich ja wieder gefestigt und denke, das bei der vorletzten Messung von 07/14 etwas nicht passte.
Wenn dem so ist, wäre ja der Anstieg halbwegs erklärbar.

Gruß und allen ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende.
Jürgen

----------


## wesoj55

> Danach immer schön mit der halben letzten VZ weitermessen.
> 
> Hvielemi



wie meinst du das genau? 
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> wie meinst du das genau? 
> Gruß Jürgen


Na, ganz einfach:
Vom 07.07. bis zum 07.10.2014 stieg dein PSA von 0.43 auf 0.77 ng/ml.
Daraus errechnet sich eine Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) 
von 109 Tagen oder ca. 16 Wochen.
Dann misst du wieder in der halben Zeit, also in 8 Wochen.

Hier geht es zum Verdoppelungszeit-Rechner:
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Besser noch ist es, die Werte in myprostat.eu einzutragen.
Da wird der Verlauf dann grafisch und tabellarisch
dargestellt. So heftig wie im Beispiel [1] wird es schon
nicht werden.

Schönen Sonntag
Konrad

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Konrad,

herzlichen Dank für deine Erklärung und den Link.

Schönes Wochenende
Jürgen

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat von Ralf:



> "Hallo Erich,
> die Frage solltest Du Dir eigentlich selbst beantworten können. Bei *vorhandener* Prostata geschieht das Erhöhen des PSA-Spiegels beim Radfahren durch den mechanischen Druck des Fahrradsattels auf die Prostata und damit deren PSA-produzierende Zellen. Wo *keine* Prostata, kann auch nichts auf sie drücken und gibt es keine PSA-produzierenden Zellen. Wo sollte das PSA also herkommen? Dasselbe gilt für jegliche körperliche Anstrengung."


Hallo Jürgen, hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich kann die überwiegenden Meinungen der Forumsteilnehmer nicht teilen.
Ich bin gerade aus Spanien zurück.
Ich habe mich mit GV und Fahrradfahren zurückgehalten. 
Auch die arbeiten am Boot habe ich von meinem Schwager verrichten lassen.
Das heißt, ich habe mal richtig 4 Wochen relaxed (ausgespannt)!

Heute habe ich von meinem Hausarzt meinen PSA Wert abgeholt.
Er liegt bei 0,339
Am 20. September 14 waren es noch 0,358
Es ist zwar ein anderes bekanntes Labor aus Hamburg, aber die lagen schon in der Vergangenheit ziemlich gleich.

Ich möchte nun nicht anmaßend erscheinen, aber wir sollten einmal darüber nachdenken, ob da doch irgendwo eine Unbekannte ist.
Natürlich muss ich den weiteren Verlauf genau beobachten, deshalb möchte ich hier nicht vorgreifen. Es sind aber viele User hier im Forum, die ähnliches berichten, wo nach Aktivitäten der PSA anstieg.
Vielleicht haben ja einige Mitglieder recht, dass es daran liegt, wenn noch Restgewebe einer Prostata vorhanden ist. Somit wären Aktivitäten (insbesondere Geschlechtsverkehr) messbar.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

Dazu von mir bzw. dem Strahlenarzt mit dem ich gesprochen habe eine Anmerkung: "Es ist nicht auszuschließen, daß bei der RPE noch Restgewebe (ob gesund oder nicht) verblieben ist. Bitte eine Woche vorher kein GV und keinen Druck auf den Dammbereich." Einige Betroffene, die bereits zu einer SRT anstanden, mussten letztlich doch nicht bestrahlt werden. Ich persönlich werde es mal so versuchen...was hat man durch eine Woche Enthaltsamkeit zu verlieren?

----------


## wesoj55

Guten Morgen zusammen,

möchte euch nur kurz meinen neusten PSA Wert mitteilen und meine Freude kundtun.

Vorletzte Messung vom 07.10.2014 = 0,77
Letzte Messung vom 13.01.2015 = 0,79


Bin mehr als happy.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Jürgen,

damit ist meine Anmerkung #48 eingetreten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Danke Werner.

Nun sehe ich etwas entspannter meiner Wirbelsäulenoperation Mitte Febraur entgegen.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade meinen neusten PSA Wert vom 31.03.2015 erhalten:

*PSA = 0,98 ng/ml
*
Es wurde leider keine schöne Osterüberraschung für uns.

Denke das ich nun noch eine Messperiode ( 3 Monate ) warte und je nach Ergebnis dann ein PET- CT machen lassen werde.

Wünsche Euch allen schöne Ostertage.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

obwohl man so eine Nachricht erwarten muss, ist sie mehr als unangenehm. Das kann ich nachfühlen.

Wie schon einmal gesagt, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nun um einen Termin bemühen. Wenn der kommt, wirst Du die 1-er-Grenze vermutlich passiert haben.

Viele Grüße und trotz allem Frohe Ostern wünscht

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

danke !!!!!!!

Wie lange hast du denn auf einen Termin gewartet ??

Bei mir steht noch eine Reha wegen meiner Wirbelsäule vom 27.05.15 bis 17.06.15 an.

Hatte gedacht, das ich danach mir einen Termin hole.

Warte aber auch noch darauf, das mein Urologe mich heute noch anruft und mir seine Empfehlung mitteilt.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Moin Jürgen,

ich meine, dass ich damals 3 - 4 Wochen gewartet hätte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

danke.

Wir warten noch drei Monate bis zur nächsten Messung und sehen dann, je nach Wert, weiter.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

leider kennt mein PSA Wert nur eine Richtung.

Habe gerade den aktuelle Wert erhalten:
PSA = 1,09

Habe bereits für morgen einen Termin in der Uniklinik Münster zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.
Mein Urologe rät zu einem PET-CT, möchte aber gerne die Uniklinik mit ins Boot nehmen und deren Meinung wissen.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

Du musst sicherlich noch nichts überstürzen. Dein PSA-Wert bewegt sich seit ca. 1,5 Jahren in der Nähe von 1,0. Das sind keine schlechten Vorzeichen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo usammen,

hatte heute bereits ein Gespräch mit Professor Semjonow von der Uniklinik Münster.

Auch er riet mir zu einem PSMA PET CT.

Je nach Ergebnis würde er dann die weiteren Schritte besprechen.

Er wunderte sich nur sehr über meinen PSA Verlauf.

Mal Anstieg, dann wieder Stillstand und dann wieder nach einiger Zeit einen Anstieg bzw. sogar einen Rückgang. 

Habe nun einen Termin zum CT am 03.08.2016.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Jürgen,

bei einem PSA um 1 kann was zu sehen sein, muß aber nicht.....

Viel Glück oder besser gute Erkenntnisse.

Uwe

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das PSMA PET CT keine genauen Erkenntnisse ergeben hat und ich nun weitere Anstiege abwarten werde, angedacht ist bis zu einem Wert über 3 bzw. eine Verdoppelungszeit von unter 6 Monaten,

habe ich gerade den Wert der Messung vom 14.10.2016 erhalten.

Liege nun bei einem PSA Wert von 1,20.

Denke das ich damit in meiner Situation zufrieden sein kann.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin in einer in vielen Punkten vergleichbaren Situation, und
auch ich denke, dass du mit deiner recht langen VZ mit deiner
Situation zufrieden sein kannst.

Ach bei mir wurde im PSMA PET CT bei PSA 1,3 nichts gesehen, deshalb interessiert mich,
was soll bei dem von dir erwähnten Wert von 3 gemacht werden? Ein weiteres CT oder Einstieg
in die Hormontherapie oder ...?

Viel Glück weiterhin wünsche ich dir
Roland

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Roland,

angedacht ist,wie bereits geschrieben,  wenn ich einen Wert von ca. 3 erreicht habe oder halt die VZ unter 6 Monaten liegt, ein weiteres PET CT machen zu lassen.

Natürlich in der Hoffnung, nur einen Herd zu finden der dann auch noch so günstig liegt,
das es problemlos behandelbar ist.

Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte, werde ich die weitere Vorgehensweise mit meinen Urologen ausführlich besprechen bzw. mir eine Zweitmeinung bei Professor Semjonow in Münster holen
und auch hier im Forum weiter Meinungen erfragen.

Wie sieht denn deine Strategie aus ?

Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
Jürgen

----------


## RolandHO

> Wie sieht denn deine Strategie aus ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
> Jürgen


Eigentlich ähnlich wie deine: ich werde es bei einem weiter
gestiegenen Wert des PSA wieder mit einem PSMA PET CT versuchen, verbunden 
mit der gleichen Hoffnung wie du.

Als kleinen Zwischenschritt habe ich mich am "Selbstversuch" METABLOC
beteiligt (s. *hier*), das hat mir bisher einen spürbaren Aufschub beim
PSA Anstieg gegeben, den neusten Wert erfahre ich morgen, bin gespannt und werde berichten

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube, ich kann die Zweitmeinung von Prof. Semjonow voraussagen, da ich schon 2 x in Münster war. Zwar nicht direkt beim Professor, sondern beim Oberarzt. Dort erhält man den strikten Hinweis auf die AHT. Nach meinem letzten Besuch (allerdings PSA 5,6) stand im abschließenden Arztbrief: Sollten Sie sich nicht zu einer AHT entschließen, möchten wir Sie hier nicht mehr sehen (mit meinen Worten).

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo WernerE,

danke für den wertvolle Hinweis.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Georg_

Ich war auch bei Prof. Semjonow, er war sehr symphatisch und kompetent. Nach etwa dreissig Minuten hatte er meine Krankengeschichte vollständig in den PC getippt, danach habe ich noch einige Fragen gestellt. Hinweise auf eine weitere Behandlung wollte er mir nicht geben: "sie machen ja eh was sie wollen". Ich solle mich weiter von meinem Urologen vor Ort behandeln lassen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

Zitat Werner:



> . . . .stand im abschließenden Arztbrief: Sollten Sie sich nicht zu einer AHT entschließen, möchten wir Sie hier nicht mehr sehen (mit meinen Worten).


Ich finde die Auskunft erschreckend.
Müssen wir nun alle vorzeitig eine AHT beginnen, wie in der Leitlinie für Kassenpatienten empfohlen?
Wird nicht in den USA erst bei PSA 10 mit der Hormon Therapie angefangen?
Wird die da nicht oft sogar erst bei PSA 14 eingesetzt, trotz der Studien, die ja sagen, dass  angeblich keine Lebensverlängerung dadurch erzielt wird.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand aufklärt.

Gruss vom irritierten
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich denke Werner wurde dringendst die ADT empfohlen, aber gar so drastisch wird man sich wohl nicht ausgedrückt haben. Allerdings sagte man mir bei meinem CyberKnife Zentrum, das der UK Münster angegliedert ist, man würde mich nicht behandeln wenn ich nicht ADT machen würde. Und dies möglichst lebenslang.

Dass die ADT in den USA erst mit einem PSA von 10 oder 14 begonnen wird habe ich so noch nicht gehört. Aktuell wird auf Grund einer - von mir kritisch gesehenen - australischen Studie "Toad" eine möglichst frühzeitige ADT diskutiert.

Es gibt wohl bisher zwei Ansichten in den USA, entweder man beginnt bei einem Rezidiv sofort mit ADT oder erst bei Auftreten von Schmerzen durch Metastasen. Die zweite Ansicht wird von deutlich weniger Ärzten verfolgt und basiert auf dem Gedanken, dass in Studien keine Verlängerung der Lebenszeit durch ADT nachgewiesen werden konnte. Ob der dabei ungehindert steigende PSA Wert aber beruhigend ist glaube ich nicht.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Es gibt wohl bisher zwei Ansichten in den USA, entweder man beginnt bei einem Rezidiv sofort mit ADT oder erst bei Auftreten von Schmerzen durch Metastasen. Die zweite Ansicht wird von deutlich weniger Ärzten verfolgt und basiert auf dem Gedanken, dass in Studien keine Verlängerung der Lebenszeit durch ADT nachgewiesen werden konnte. Ob der dabei ungehindert steigende PSA Wert aber beruhigend ist glaube ich nicht.


nicht mehr zutreffend die größere Anzahl tendiert derzeit zu PSA 20 als Einstieg oder symptomalen Progress, da ist deutlich der Faktor fehlende Lebenszeitverlängerung da.

----------


## Georg_

Guenther,

"... größere Anzahl tendiert derzeit zu PSA 20 als Einstieg ..."

Dies überrascht mich doch. Kann man das irgendwo so lesen?

Georg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Es gibt keinen "magischen" Wert als Grenze. Es sind viele Faktoren, die eine Rolle spielen. Verdopplungszeit, Schnelligkeit des Anstiegs, usw...

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
erst mal vorab ich bin nicht der Anhänger der PSA 20 als das "goal" findet nur es hat sich in US etwas herausgebildet, dass Überlebensdauer und Lebensqualität genauer betrachtet werden und ADT als Minderung
der Lebensqualität gesehen wird. Einer der Ausgangspunkte war aus dem Thema sofortige ADT versus verzögerte ADT abgeleitet 2 years grace period :
*Results:*  Of the 2,022 patients analyzed, median age was 69 (range 63 to 74) years, 33.8% had a Gleason score >7, 31.8% received radiotherapy as primary treatment, and median time from primary treatment to PSA relapse was 27 (range 14 to 51) months. After relapse, patients were followed a median of 53.2 months. All cause mortality HR for immediate ADT vs. deferred ADT was 1.06 (95% CI: 0.59 to 1.89), corresponding to a survival difference at 5 years of -5.5% (95% CI: -15.1 % to 4.2%). The prostate-cancer specific mortality HR was 1.48 (95% CI 0.69-3.16), corresponding to a 5-year survival difference of -5.6% (95% CI: -12.5% to 1.3%).  *Conclusions:*  Our study suggests little or no survival benefit of immediate ADT initiation for immediate ADT initiation compared with deferred ADT initiation (at clinical progression or at least two years after PSA relapse) among prostate cancer patients with PSA-only relapse.

----------


## Hartmut S

das sind doch einmal gute belege . . .
,oder nicht?

und das, obwohl  es in den usa anders gehandhabt wird.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

In der von Guenther zitierten Studie Immediate vs. deferred initiation of androgen deprivation therapy in prostate cancer patients with PSA-only relapse. An observational follow-up study wurde gezeigt, dass ein sofortiger und alternativ ein späterer Beginn der Hormontherapie offenbar keinen Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben hat. Dazu wurden die Daten der CaPSUE Studie auf diese Fragestellung hin ausgewertet. Allerdings haben die Autoren der NCCN Guidelines (der amerikanischen Version der S3 Leitlinie) sich bisher nicht an dieser Studie orientiert. Wahrscheinlich weil es sich hierbei um keine randomisierte Phase III Studie handelt.

In den Guidelines steht dies sei ein "therapeutic dilemma", also nichts genaues weiß man nicht:

ADT for Biochemical Recurrence 

Patients with a rising PSA level and with no symptomatic or clinical evidence of cancer after definitive treatment present a therapeutic dilemma regarding the role of ADT. Some of these patients will ultimately die of their cancer. 

Timing of ADT for patients whose only evidence of cancer is a rising PSA is influenced by PSA velocity, patient and physician anxiety, and the short-term and long-term side effects of ADT. Although early, sustained ADT is acceptable, an alternative is close observation until progression of cancer, at which time appropriate therapeutic options may be considered. Earlier ADT may be better than delayed therapy, although the definitions of early and late (ie, what level of PSA) remain controversial. 

Because the benefit of ADT is unclear, treatment should be individualized until definitive studies are completed. 

Patients with an elevated PSA and/or a shorter PSA doubling time (rapid PSA velocity) and an otherwise long life expectancy should be encouraged to consider ADT earlier.

----------


## Hartmut S

Na ja,
das besagt doch aber, dass es im Grunde genommen egal ist, ob die Hormontherapie früher oder später begonnen wird. (soweit ich das amerikanische english verstehe).
Wenn es die Situation zulässt könnte man die dann später einsetzen, was ja ein Gewinn in der L-Qualität wäre. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja Hartmut,
das gilt wohl für Krebse mit tiefem PSA, langer Verdoppelungszeit, 
also geringer Aggressivität.
Aber:




> Patients with an elevated PSA and/or a shorter PSA doubling time 
> (rapid PSA velocity) and an otherwise long life expectancy 
> should be encouraged to consider ADT earlier.


[Patienten mit höherem PSA und/oder kürzerer PSA-Verdopplungszeit
 (rascher PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit) und einer anderweitig langen 
Lebenserwartung sollten ermutigt werden, eine ADT früher zu erwägen.]

Tja, lieber Hartmut, du bist ja bezüglich der PSA-VZ so ein Grenzfall, 
und wenn Du mit dem Rauchen aufhören würdest, könnte man dir 
durchaus eine "anderweitig lange Lebenserwartung" attestieren. 
Ich riet ja neulich: "Tu was!"
Bringt ein PSMA-PET keine Option auf eine lokale Therapie, wäre nach 
einer oder zweien weiteren PSA-Verdoppelungen wohl eine ADT angesagt.
Oder umgekehrt.


Geniesst derweil den Tag im angenehm herbstlich temperierten Alacant!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> [Patienten mit höherem PSA und/oder kürzerer PSA-Verdopplungszeit
>  (rascher PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit) und einer anderweitig langen 
>  Lebenserwartung sollten ermutigt werden, eine ADT früher zu erwägen.]


und da sind wir schon wieder im Dilemma, was ist "höherer PSA" und was ist
"kürzere Verdopplungszeit" und was ist " längere Lebenserwartung" und was ist "frühere ADT" ?
nochmals ich halte nicht so viel von PSA 20 aber die Auswertung einschl. 2 Jahre grace period zeigt,
dass es in dem Feld an Evidenz an allen Ecken fehlt und auch Leitlinien
nicht signifikante Ergebnisse sehen lassen. Daher individuell auf der Situation des Betroffenen 
handeln so lange
Because the benefit of ADT is unclear, treatment should be individualized until definitive studies are completed.
Thema ist.

----------

